# Sneezing pussy cat....



## GlamourDol (15 February 2013)

As title really, shes been sneezing for the past couple of days and was fairly quiet today. 
She had her jabs at the end of october, so would hope she hadnt picked anything up already. 

She came into the country a year ago with flu, so do tend to watch quite closely. 

Thought we'd see how she goes over the weekend and if sneezing go to the vets. Would you take her sooner, or just assume shes got a bit of a bug?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 February 2013)

If the cat is quiet/lethargic I would take her to the Vet tomorrow. Some cats will stop eating and drinking when they feel poorly, so keep an eye on her hydration levels (skin pinch test is useful).


----------



## GlamourDol (15 February 2013)

She's still eating and drinking, and is out atm. Will keep an eye on her! Expensive little ****** that she is.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 February 2013)

That's good*.  I hope that she fully recovers soon.

*Good that she's eating/drinking, not that she costs you many, many £'s.


----------



## TrasaM (15 February 2013)

Mine have timed their sneezes perfectly at times! Right in my face cats do get colds- or at least mine do but unless she gets lethargic and off her food don't worry.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (15 February 2013)

My cat has been sneezing lately. Maybe a couple of times a day. She's bright, eating, drinking and doesn't have runny eyes etc. 
she's an indoor cat so couldn't be anything like a grass sees or something. 
I don't know if its enough to warrant a vet visit either!


----------



## Dizzydancer (15 February 2013)

Both mine had a cold in January when that first snow came they were caught outside after a week they recovered. 
Both eating throughout but were lethargic just like we get with a cold. I spoke to vets who said not to worry.


----------



## thewonderhorse (16 February 2013)

Hi, once they've had cat flu they will always have it in their system. Its generally not dangerous to adult cats, juat young kittens and oldies. 

They can have trouble with snotty noses as they can't smell food as well. Something like tuna or pilchards mixed in with their wet cat food can help them and tempt them to eat more. Make sure he/she is drinking and getting enough fluids.

I wouldn't worry too much though. Adult cats are generally tough and will get over it fairly quickly


----------



## GlamourDol (16 February 2013)

thewonderhorse said:



			Hi, once they've had cat flu they will always have it in their system. Its generally not dangerous to adult cats, juat young kittens and oldies. 

They can have trouble with snotty noses as they can't smell food as well. Something like tuna or pilchards mixed in with their wet cat food can help them and tempt them to eat more. Make sure he/she is drinking and getting enough fluids.

I wouldn't worry too much though. Adult cats are generally tough and will get over it fairly quickly 

Click to expand...

I didnt realise that. 

She seems a little better this evening. Slept in between our two duvets all night, but has had a bit of a charge about. Hopefully just a bit run down!


----------



## thewonderhorse (17 February 2013)

Hi,

I'm sure she'll be fine


----------



## Baggybreeches (19 February 2013)

thewonderhorse said:



			Hi, once they've had cat flu they will always have it in their system. Its generally not dangerous to adult cats, juat young kittens and oldies. 

They can have trouble with snotty noses as they can't smell food as well. Something like tuna or pilchards mixed in with their wet cat food can help them and tempt them to eat more. Make sure he/she is drinking and getting enough fluids.

I wouldn't worry too much though. Adult cats are generally tough and will get over it fairly quickly 

Click to expand...

Yep we had one that had cat flu as a small kitten and nobody expected her to live she was so weak and tiny. She was PTS at 18! She always sneezed and had a snotty nose (and thick breathing) but apart from that she was fine. Hope your cat is on the mend xx


----------

